

Get your app featured by Apple, how and who to contact - covercash
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/2gludx/get_your_app_featured_by_apple_how_and_who_to/

======
dan1234
I think
[https://gamebrokerage.com/blog/?p=132](https://gamebrokerage.com/blog/?p=132)
is probably the more appropriate link as it's the actual source.

------
covercash
Just came across this on /r/startups and figured it might be of some use to
everyone here too!

